# Heat Lamps and Light bulbs?



## Animal Lover24 (Mar 7, 2010)

I was just wondering the difference between incadescent light bulbs and heat emitting light bulbs? Are they the same things? Which works better for heating a hedgehog cage?

Thanks for answering.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

incadescent light bulbs emit light AND heat
ceramic heat emitters emit ONLY heat.

For hedgehogs, who are nocturnal, CHE's are suggested as the bulb to use, as they LOVE complete darkness when the sun sets. 

However, keeping that in mind, hedgehogs also need 12-14 hours of real or artificial "daylight"
You may wish to by a normal bulb for during the day, then switching to the che at night. Or just use che 24/7 and have a separate source of light(only) on a timer for the 12-14 hours. 

Also, there are some who use the bulbs which emit a red light. SOME hedgies are ok with that light, even during the night when they come out, while some will refuse to come out at all. It would be a trial an error if you wish to try this, so you can see the hedgie at night.


----------



## Animal Lover24 (Mar 7, 2010)

If I keep the hedgie in my room will the celing light work with the CHE?

Thanks


----------



## Animal Lover24 (Mar 7, 2010)

http://www.petco.com/product/5003/Zoo-M ... st_1-_-Zoo Med Repticare Ceramic Infrared Heat Emitters-5003

Is this light good? How long will it last?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Your ceiling light should be fine as long as you can ensure that it is consistantly turned on at the same time every day and turned off at the same time every night. They need 12-14 hours of light and if its not done routinely around the same time you can run the risk of a hibernation attempt (not turning the light on in the morning might seem as shorter days like in Winter). You can always get a timer for a lamp to make sure it goes on and off at the same time too if you think you might forget.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

The ceramic heat emitters are supposed to last on average about 5 years. Although I only use mine when I have rescues, when the time is added up, mines probably been on the go for close to two years.


----------



## Animal Lover24 (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks everybody! =)


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Nancy said:


> The ceramic heat emitters are supposed to last on average about 5 years. Although I only use mine when I have rescues, when the time is added up, mines probably been on the go for close to two years.


Mine only last for two years, as well. I have one for the turtle and its on 24/7, it does a great job but their claim of 5 years is a joke. :roll:


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Animal Lover24 said:


> If I keep the hedgie in my room will the celing light work with the CHE?
> 
> Thanks


I just use the ceiling light for lighting with one "daylight" CFL light bulb in it. Instead of a timer I have an alert on my phone before I leave in the morning to remind me to turn it on just in case I think I'm ready to leave and haven't turned it on yet. Then I leave the light on all day, regardless of how sunny it is that day, until 9 p.m., I put another alert in my phone to remind me to turn it off as well. If you have the extra money, and are out and about quite a bit, you could buy a timer instead, I just use my phone to remind me as I'm pretty much a homebody and just forgetful.

I know parents can be really mindful of electricity usage, but if you switch your bulb to CFL maybe they wont mind you leaving the light on all day. I have not noticed an energy difference of this one light being left on.


----------



## Animal Lover24 (Mar 7, 2010)

It's already CFL! I use it for my fishie tank as well and my dogs like to hang in my room sometimes but it is on most the time anyway!(MY dogs won't be in my room without me when I get a hedgie)


----------



## bluegirl82 (Mar 28, 2019)

Hi everyone I understand that this post was originally posted in 2010 however it pulled right up so if anyone is able to see my new post 2019 I'm asking a question.
I've had my hedgehog Joker almost a month he's my first when I got him I bought the set up for reptiles it came with lamp and bulb wich was bright and gave off heat.
Today his bulb blew and the only bulb I had on hand was a reptile blacklight heat bulb.
After sundown I went to check his thermometer wich is staying were its supposed to however he has torn his house apart he's out of his bed so I guess that parts good but I was curious if he's unhappy about the light or am I finally seeing his natural nocturnal side ??? Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated .


----------



## Dea215 (Apr 4, 2019)

It is most appropriate to use a non light emitting heat source CHE or ceramic Heat emitter, though hedgies also need 12 hours per day of light, they also need the darkness to maintain health.


----------

